# HBOGo Hanging at Splash Screen



## tardyturtle (Jun 11, 2020)

Anyone else having issues loading HBOGo? Over the past couple of days, it has been hanging at the HBOGo splash screen when I try to open the app or stream episodes. I can't get anywhere past the splash screen.

I have tried unchecking HBOGo in the app list, forcing a service connection, re-checking HBOGo in the app list and restarting, and nothing seems to work. I'm wondering if a recent app update caused things to break.

Any other suggestions to fix this?


----------



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

If you're subscribed to HBO Go, you may also be entitled to HBO Max.... you should try seeing if you can get that on one of your streaming devices.

Personally I can't keep track of the differences between HBO Go and HBO Now, and which one I'm entitled to simply because I get HBO as part of my cable TV package. I was annoyed when I couldn't get either to work on my LG TV, Roku device, or my TiVo 4K Stream. But I was very pleasantly surprised when I managed to get HBO Max to run on my TiVo 4K Stream. and it appears to work pretty decently.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

MScottC said:


> If you're subscribed to HBO Go, you may also be entitled to HBO Max.... you should try seeing if you can get that on one of your streaming devices.
> 
> *Personally I can't keep track of the differences between HBO Go and HBO Now, and which one I'm entitled to simply because I get HBO as part of my cable TV package.* I was annoyed when I couldn't get either to work on my LG TV, Roku device, or my TiVo 4K Stream. But I was very pleasantly surprised when I managed to get HBO Max to run on my TiVo 4K Stream. and it appears to work pretty decently.


If you subscribe to HBO through your cable company, then it's HBO Go that you can utilize by signing in with your CATV credentials. HBO Now is the stand-alone app for subscriptions directly through WarnerMedia, HBO's parent company (an AT&T subsidiary). And HBO Max is the new HBO service with expanded content; it will eventually replace the now largely redundant HBO Now. Some cable companies (such as Comcast) have concluded agreements with AT&T to provide access to HBO Max to their subscribers, and so in these cases HBO Go has become redundant. However, not all media streaming devices can accommodate the new HBO Max app yet (such as Roku and Amazon Fire TV), so for now all three apps are necessary in order to provide coverage to all users.

To add insult to injury, HBO Max has yet to add the breadth of content that was supposed to make it a major upgrade to plain vanilla HBO. So we are left with the app confusion without much benefit. But within a year the dust should have settled regarding the apps. By then there will also probably be different levels of HBO Max including, perhaps, a free ad-supported tier.


----------



## tardyturtle (Jun 11, 2020)

Thanks for the replies. I do get HBOMax though my cable provider, but I was hoping to be able to keep everything on one device (i.e., my TiVO) rather than swapping between streaming boxes!

I agree that the HBO suite of apps makes things confusing! I'm most looking forward to being able to download shows onto my tablet using HBOMax (a feature not available with HBOGo and HBONow).

I called TiVO support about this and they were unable to resolve it, so they have escalated it. My guess is that it has something to do with a software update (or need for a software update). I'll report back once I have a resolution.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

tardyturtle said:


> Anyone else having issues loading HBOGo? Over the past couple of days, it has been hanging at the HBOGo splash screen when I try to open the app or stream episodes. I can't get anywhere past the splash screen.
> 
> I have tried unchecking HBOGo in the app list, forcing a service connection, re-checking HBOGo in the app list and restarting, and nothing seems to work. I'm wondering if a recent app update caused things to break.
> 
> Any other suggestions to fix this?


HBO GO is working fine on Bolt+ TE3. Could it be a TE4 issue?


----------



## tardyturtle (Jun 11, 2020)

Good thought. I am not sure.

The only other thing I can think of is that I just read that HBO is sun setting HBOGo in favor of HBOMax coming end of July. Not sure if they started sun setting certain devices sooner? Seems unlikely but was another thought. Will be interesting to see if TiVo gets an HBOMax app.

UPDATE: Seems to be working as normal now. Not sure what fixed it. But very interested to see if they adopt HBOMax support.


----------

